# A Level Aggregate Calculation.HELP!!!



## NaNinG (Jan 23, 2014)

Some1 please explain how UHS or Private medical institute calculate aggregate for Foreign boards like A levels. Ive gone through the formula for UHS and it say 10% Matric and 40% Fsc...well for Cambridge students like my self,our Fsc equivalence is made combining O level 5 subjects(or more) and A level 3.
Do we have to obtain separate certificates..??  or is t a separate formula for A level premed students :/


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

For O'levels, all your 8 subjects are counted and you need an equivalence certificate for Olevels for your Matric marks.
for A'levels, all you 8 subjects of O'levels PLUS 3 subjects of A'levels are counted (Yes,O'levels makes most of the percentage). You need a separate A'level equivalence certificate for it for your FSC marks. When you go to the IBCC, you'll have to submit BOTH your O'levels CIE original certificate, and your A'levels original CIE certificate. Then you'll get your FSC equivalence made.


----------



## NaNinG (Jan 23, 2014)

so when they say 60% Fsc premedical for eligibilty in any med clg?
so they mean our A levels ?
that is made combining O level grades or jus A level total outa 300 marks,suppose i got 3 subjects...jus kinda confused :/


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

60% for eligibility simply means 660+/1100 ( Olevels+Alevels ).


----------



## NaNinG (Jan 23, 2014)

yup thanx Alya  n blamonster dude ...i thought when they said 60%,they meant 3Cs in A level..im glad if this is the case.
mind answering my question regarding aggregate calculation...so that means 50% A level equivalence..right?? as in 10% Matric + 40% fsc  ,basically this was my question...i guess i was not clear enough :/


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

For Foreign students, only 5 IGCSE Subjects are counted when getting your equivalence. I had not given Urdu Islamiat or Pak studies, so my equivalence was based on 5 subjects instead of 8, however that 5 subjects exception is only applied if you completed both your O Levels and A levels from abroad.


----------



## NaNinG (Jan 23, 2014)

hmm thanx,my IGCSE equivalence is around 75% n
A level has around 61%(not equivalence)...n yea,im not on foreign seat though ive done my IGCSE from AbuDhabi


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

It is not that hard to look at what we're saying. You can have 3 D's in Alevels and still get 60% on the HSC. All you need is a minimum of 660/1100.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

For your A level equivalence you will convert your O and A level grades into marks e.g A* gets 90 and so on, and add them all. If you have 8 As in O levels and 3 As in A levels, you will have an A level aggregate of 935/1100. When people say minimum requirement of 60% they mean you need an A level equivalence of 660/1100 minimum to be eligible for admission. However once you give your UHS test they calculate an aggregate to see where you stand. For your UHS aggregate they will do this: (marks obtained in UHS/total marks of UHS x 50) + (marks of O level equivalence obtained/900 x 10) + (marks of A level equivalence obtained/1100 x 40) Adding all this will give your percentage aggregate. Hope this answers your question.

A person could have 8 Cs in O level and 3 Cs in A levels and still be eligible for admission because their A level equivalence will be 65 x 11 = 715. However it will affect your aggregate badly.


----------



## NaNinG (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah i got the eligbilty part...thanks a lot,jus a little question.
See:
Uhs formula says: (marks obtained in UHS/total marks of UHS x 50) + (marks of O level equivalence obtained/900 x 10) + (marks of A level equivalence obtained/1100 x 40) yeah u perfectly answer my question..but (marks of A level equivalence means marks i got in A level examination,suppose i get 200/300 so my A level marks b 200/300*1100 = 733/1100 * 50) right? if this is how it is...I completely got it. Thanx


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

NaNinG said:


> Yeah i got the eligbilty part...thanks a lot,jus a little question.
> See:
> Uhs formula says: (marks obtained in UHS/total marks of UHS x 50) + (marks of O level equivalence obtained/900 x 10) + (marks of A level equivalence obtained/1100 x 40) yeah u perfectly answer my question..but (marks of A level equivalence means marks i got in A level examination,suppose i get 200/300 so my A level marks b 200/300*1100 = 733/1100 * 50) right? if this is how it is...I completely got it. Thanx


No that's not how it is. See the problem is that in Pakistan A level kids have only 3 subjects, while Fsc kids have more. To fix this IBCC people add O level marks to your A level marks when they make the A level equivalence. I had an A* and 2 As in A levels. They added 260 to my O level grades 5 A*s and 3 As, and I got an A level equivalence of 965/1100. If they did 260/300 x 1100, I'd only get 953.33/1100 in my equivalence.


----------



## NaNinG (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes I understand now  Thankx again <3


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

No problem ^_^


----------

